# ozday video



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Last Sunday (26th) was Australia Day, celebrating the landing of the First Fleet in 1788. It is celebrated as a public holiday, this year falling on a Sunday meant a long weekend for most.
The video is just some footage shot around Nobbys Beach showing how some took advantage of the good weather to have picnics, go for helicopter joyrides, enjoy the rides at the mini carnival that is located at the beachfront for most of the summer school holidays, fly a kite or just go for a walk & enjoy the scenery.

Over the past few years there have been some ugly scenes on Australia Day with right wing flag draped/flag waving nationalists causing some mayhem - thankfully this year saw little of this.

It has also been a bone of contention with sections of the indigenous, Aboriginal population, many of whom refer to the day as Invasion Day. While I respect the notion and commiserate with the Aboriginal people over the loss of their lands (and some rights), I also recognise it was how the world was at that time - nations invaded each other with monotonous regularity and many original cultures were subsumed.
We cannot change what went before. 
Having said that I don't think Australia can hold its head too high in the area of fair treatment of its indigenous population over the years.

So, all in all, I celebrate the fact we live in a nice part of the world, changed irrevocably by past history, as are many nations.

Rant over & on to the video :smile:

https://vimeo.com/85225916


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm... Good weather, what's that?









:grin:

A nice video Zulu, fun appeared to be had by all and it's nice to see some sun, even if it is second-hand :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Did we see you in there with your van? Is there also a crisis down-under ... the funfair didn't seem that busy for such an important day !!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - no DF, that was a guy that I have seen mooching around the Newcastle area in his van - I'd been meaning to meet up with him and have a chat about van life etc and as I was walking past he called out "hi" and we got talking - he has some interesting stories to tell - he was one of the few people that take their elderly parent (in this case his mum) out of a nursing home - she had advanced dementia and he took her back to her home and nursed her until she eventually died in his arms.

As to the funfair - yes, much fewer than I (and most likely the funfair owners) had expected. It used to draw quite large crowds, and had many more rides - one factor is probably with less rides people saw it as less interesting - the lower number of rides is probably a reflection of the higher charges made by the local council (which is operating on a huge deficit) for the use of the park.


----------

